# هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير و هل يوجد قضاء و قدر في المسيحية



## Dark_Angel2008 (21 يناير 2007)

1-     هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير؟

الإنسان مخير في كل شئ في حياته ماعدا ما يتعلق بمولدة بما في ذلك الوطن الذي نشئ فيه و أبويه و جنسه ذكر أم أنثي و لونه و المواهب التي أعطاها الله له أو التي حرم منا. 

فلقد خلق الله الإنسان علي صورته في البر و القداسة و العقل و الإرادة و الحرية.

2-     لماذا خلق الله الإنسان, بالرغم من معرفته أن الإنسان سوف يخطئ؟

هناك من يدعي أن الله خلق الإنسان ليعبده, و لكن هذا القول يتنافي مع كمال الله بل ويتهم الله بالنقص و حاجته للإنسان ليعبده و حاشا لله ذلك. فالله لا ينقصه شئ يناله من مخلوق, إنساناً كان أو ملاكاً. و الله من الناحية اللاهوتية لا يزيد أو ينقص . فهو لا يزيد شيئاً بتمجيدنا و لا ينقص بعدم تمجيدنا.

و كما نقول في القداس الغريغوري "لم تكن أنت محتاجاً إلي عبوديتي بل أن المحتاج إلي ربوبيتك".

و إنما خلق الله الإنسان لمحبته للإنسان فلقد أحبنا الله قبل أن نوجد. و لهذا أوجدنا, خلق الله الإنسان لينعم عليه بنعمة الوجود.

و لعل أبسط مثال يمكن أن يقال هنا هو مثال الأم فالأم تعلم كم سيكلفها جنينها من مشقات و متاعب بدأ من وجوده في رحمها و مولدة إلي تعليمة و أخطاءة و .... و لكن مع كل هذا تحافظ علي جنينها قدر استطاعتها و تكون سعيدة به لماذا؟ أليس لحبها له قبل أن يوجد. "فالله محبة" (1يو  4 :  8).

3-  لماذا وضع الله الوصية؟

الله خلق للإنسان عقل و إرادة حرة و هي تعني حرية الإختيار فلذلك كان لابد من وجود محك إختيار أمام الإنسان ليجد قيمة لهذا العقل و تلك الإرادة الحرة و يختار طريق الحياة أو الموت.

مثال علي ذلك: لو أعطيتك كشاف ( مصباح) هل ستعرف قيمته و تستغلة لو لم تجد نفسك في مكان مظلم, فلو كنت لن تمر في أي مكان مظلم يكون هذا الكشاف بلا فائدة. و الله كلي القدرة و العلم و الحكمة لا يخلق شئ بلا فائدة.

4-     ألم يكن الله يعلم أن الإنسان سيخطئ لِمَ لم يريحه من تجربة الشيطان؟

الله يعلم أن الإنسان سوف يسقط و يعلم أيضاً أنه سوف يخلص الإنسان. و يحول شر الإنسان الذي صنعه بنفسه إلي خير له.

كان يمكن أن يخلق الله الإنسان بطبيعة معصومة من الخطأ, أو أن يجعله مسيراً نحو الخير, و في هذه الحالة ما كان الإنسان يستحق أن يكافأ. لأنه لم يدخل امتحاناً و ينجح فيه. لذلك خلقه الله بإرادة حرة و سمح للشيطان أن يجربه.

لو كان الله أراح الإنسان من تجربة الشيطان لبقي في جنة عدن الأرضية, و لكن الله أعد له ما هو أفضل. "ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع أذن و لم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه." (1كو 2 : 9).

5-     هل يوجد ما يسمي بالقضاء و القدر؟

القضاء: هو الحكم , قضاء الله هو حكم الله و علمه السابق الأزلي.

القدر: لم تذكر كلمة قدر في الكتاب المقدس, و إن كانت تعني في اللغة : مبلغ الشئ و تقديره تقدير معين بلا زيادة أو نقصان, تستعمل كتفصيل لحدوث القضاء في الناس.

6-     ما هو المفهوم الخاطئ للقضاء و القدر؟

يعتقد بعض الناس أن الإنسان لا يملك شيئاً من أمره وإنما هو كائن يُسيره القضاء والقدر. و أن كل شيء مكتوب لا محالة. و يجعلون كل شيء سيء يحدث علي أنه هو القضاء و القدر. إن هذا الإيمان بمسبق كتابة الله لأقدار البشر يرفع عن الإنسان مسألة هامة جداً، وهي مسؤولية الشر في الدنيا. فإن أي حدث شرير يعود سببه إما إلى الإنسان أو إلى الله! في حال أردنا أن نحلل الأمور منطقياً. ولما كان صلاح الله في الأديان بديهية لا يجب المساس بها، فإن مسؤولية الشر تعود إلى الإنسان. وهنا إذا أراد الإنسان أن يرفع المسؤولية عنه لابد له أن يعيد هذه المسؤولية إلى قوة مجهولة(القضاء والقدر) أو إلى حكمة إلهية مجهولة(حكمة الله الخيّرة)، ويسلم أمره متحرراً من المسؤولية تجاه أي ألم أو شر في واقع الحياة.

فلماذا مات هذا أو ذاك لسبب أو آخر، هكذا والآن؟ إنه القدر! بينما قد تختفي وراء ذلك أسباب كالإهمال والجهل والشرور الأخلاقية البشرية التي يجب أن يحمل مسؤولياتها ليس علم الله السابق و إنما إرادة الإنسان الحرة. إذن إن مفهوم القضاء والقدر هو مقولة قديمة فلسفية ثم دينية، وهو أسهل أسلوب لرفع مسؤولية الإنسان تجاه الشرور في الدنيا. 

وليس هذا فقط بل يدعون أن هناك قوم قضي الله عليهم بالإيمان و الجنة (في مفهومهم) و هناك قوم قضي الله عليم بالكفر و انهم سوف يكونوا وقود للجحيم. ويؤكدون أن لا فائدة من محاولة هؤلاء التعساء لإصلاح حياتهم وترضى وجه الله. فمصير البشر بحسب هذه العقيدة ليس مؤسساً على أى مبدأ من مبادئ العدل وإنما متوقف على إرادة الله المطلقة.

 7-     هل المفهوم السابق يتوافق مع العدل الإلهي؟

بالطبع لا بل و لا يتوافق مع العدل البشري أيضاً فلو خلق الله بعض البشر و قضي عليهم بالشر ثم عاقبهم و البعض الآخر قضي عليه بالبر ثم كافئهم, يكون الله هنا ظالم و حاشا لله هذا, فلماذا يعاقب إنسان علي شر عملة و الله هو الذي أمرة و أجبره بعمله و لماذا يُكَافَئ إنسان علي خير عمله و هو ليس نابع منه بل الله هو الذي جعله يصنعه رغماً عنه, وليس هذا فقط بل إن هذا المعتقد يتهم الله بأنه علة الشر و الآمر به و حاشا لله هذا.

8-     هل يوجد فرق بين علم الله السابق و إرادته؟

نعم, فعلم الله السابق يشمل كل شئ و كل الأزمان فكل الأمور مكشوفة أمامه و لا يوجد شئ مستحدث عنده.

أما إرادة الله فهي أن الجميع يخلصون و إلي معرفة الحق يقبلون " الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون و إلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1تي  2 :  4) و "لأن هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم" (1تس  4 :  3).

9-     هل إرادة الله تلغي إرادة الإنسان؟

لا, فالله يريد لنا الخير و البر و القداسة و لكن لا يجبرنا عليها, و يترك لنا حرية الإختيار  "اشهد عليكم اليوم السماء و الارض قد جعلت قدامك الحياة و الموت البركة و اللعنة فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا انت و نسلك" (تث  30 :  19). و "كم مرة أردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها و لم تريدوا" (مت  23 :  37).

10- هل قضاء الله يعم الأعمال الشريرة؟

الله لم يخلق الشر و لا يسر به و إنما قد يسمح الله بحدوثه و إن سمح يسمح بقدر معين فقط و يحول الله شر الأشرار إلي خير لمحبيه. و لعل من أبرز الأمثلة يوسف العفيف الذي حول الله كل الشرور التي أتت عليه إلي خير له و جعله الرجل الأول بعد فرعون في مصر. " انتم قصدتم لي شرا اما الله فقصد به خيرا" (تك  50 : 20). و أيضاً صلب السيد المسيح الذي به نلنا الخلاص و تم الفداء.

11- هل الله خلق الشيطان؟

الله خلق ملائكة و كان الشيطان قبل سقوطه أحد رؤساء الملائكة من الكاروبيم و كان إسمه سطانائيل و لكنه تكبر علي الله و أراد أن يصير مثله مثل الله فسقط من مرتبته "و انت قلت في قلبك اصعد الى السماوات ارفع كرسيي فوق كواكب الله و اجلس على جبل الاجتماع في اقاصي الشمال.  اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب اصير مثل العلي. لكنك انحدرت الى الهاوية الى اسافل الجب" ( أش 14 : 13 - 15).

12- هل الشيطان يمكن أن يخلص أو كانت له فرصة للتوبة؟

الشيطان ليس له فرصة للتوبة أو الخلاص لأنه كملاك فلقد خلقه الله بطبيعة عاقلة واعية عارفة و يتمتع بحرية الإرادة و صحة التقدير العقلي, فالملاك لا يخطئ في الفهم. فإذا مال إلي طريق الشر فليس عن خطأ في التقدير أو نقص في الإدراك بل عن إصرار و قصد, و هو بذلك يختلف تماماً عن الإنسان. فالملاك لا يندم علي خطأ ارتكبه ولا يحيد عنه, لأن جنوحه إليه ليس ناتج عن عدم فهم بل عن إرادة ثابتة لا تتغير. بالإضافة إلي أن الشيطان لم يغويه أحد أما الإنسان فهناك من أغواه و هو الشيطان.

13- هل قضاء الله يشمل الإنسان فقط؟

لا فكما ذكرنا أن قضاء الله يعني حكمه أو علمه السابق و الله يشمل بعلمه كل خليقته إبتداء من أصغر المخلوقات إلي الكواكب و النجوم. "أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس و واحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم " (مت  10 :  29). بل ويستخدمها لمجد إسمه مثل دوام النهار أثناء حرب يشوع  (يش 10: 17) و تجمد الماء و وقوفها كسور عن يمين ويسار بني إسرائيل عند خروجهم من مصر (خر 14 : 21 ) , و تكلم آتان بلعام (عد 22) .

14- هل الله يغير قضائه أو يندم؟

قضاء الإنسان قد يتغير إما لنقص في الحكمة أو نقص في القوة أو نقص في الصدق و الأمانة. أما الله فحاشا له مثل هذا. فالله لا يغير قضائه "  ليس الله انسانا فيكذب و لا ابن انسان فيندم هل يقول و لا يفعل او يتكلم و لا يفي." ( عد 23 : 19).

15- بم تفسر إطالة الرب لعمر حزقيا الملك 15 سنة إضافية و وجود تعبير ندم الله في الكتاب المقدس؟

رسم الله منذ الأزل أن يزيد علي عمر حزقيا خمسة عشر عاماً بشرط أن يتزلل أمامه و يتضرع و قد كان من حزقيا ذلك, و الله يعلم أنه سوف يفعل هذا منذ الأزل و لكن الإنسان هو المحدود المعرفة والرؤية. 

أما ما جاء عن الله في بعض آيات الكتاب أنه "ندم" فلا يدل علي تغيير قضائه و أحكامه لأن الذي يتغير في الواقع ليس قضاء الله بل الإنسان الذي يضع نفسه تارة تحت عمل العدالة و طورا تحت عمل الرحمة الذي يعبر الكتاب عنه بالندم فالكتاب يعبر عن عواطف الله نحونا بلغتنا كما يعبر الإنسان للإنسان بلغته فيفهم فهذا التعبير اختير مراعاة لفهم البشر و إيضاح للمعني فقط.  " إذا قلت للبار حياة تحيا فاتكل هو على بره و أثم فبره كله لا يذكر بل بإثمه الذي فعله يموت. و إذا قلت للشرير موتا تموت فان رجع عن خطيته و عمل بالعدل و الحق. إن رد الشرير الرهن و عوض عن المغتصب و سلك في فرائض الحياة بلا عمل إثم فانه حياة يحيا لا يموت." (حز 33 : 13 - 15).



  المقالات
 الصفحة الرئيسية


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2007)

*ده رد قداسه البابا ولا انا بيتهيائلى*​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (22 يناير 2007)

نعم مش عارف لقيته في موقع ووضعته في المنتدى عشان الكل يستفيد


----------



## lite (29 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا لك وللزعيم على الافادة


----------



## elamer1000 (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك



+++


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

